# Silentium - Film Score



## Selonath (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all!

This is my new work, I hope you will enjoy it! Please don't forget to give your feedback!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgWHyWJtPEc


Selonath


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 15, 2013)

Ha ha, this is cool!


----------



## TGV (Aug 15, 2013)

This sounds more like absolute music and more ambitious than your average epic trailer track, which I appreciate. It's interesting, and well executed, but I didn't get a feeling for the overarching structure. It has good textures and locally it is consistent, but globally it seems a bit random. I know it's difficult to achieve such a feeling in this kind of stand-alone music.

Anyway, I did enjoy it.


----------



## Selonath (Aug 16, 2013)

well, you are right, in stand alone music is difficult to achieve that, but I do not give up! 
Really thanks your opinion! I will take your advice!


----------

